# New MSC mill to me



## Dhector (May 4, 2017)

vise
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 tooling
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 It been a really weird month for me, after the 6913 lathe this thing came into my life. I don't have it here yet but I do have the receipt for purchase. 2000.00. Just like the lathe questions I had, what do you guys see here as far as what it is, quality, does it look like anything is missing? I got it all from a machine shop here in town that was selling it. Hoping to get it here tomorrow if I can convince my hired man to let me leave and go get it!


----------



## FOMOGO (May 4, 2017)

Your basic Bridgeport copy. Looks old enough to be a Taiwanese built machine, which is a plus. Decent amount of tooling, may take a while to determine it's condition along with that of the mill. I would say you've done well price wise if it's in decent condition. Congrats on the purchase of your new machine. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Dhector (May 24, 2017)

Got it almost all cleaned up. Electrician got power to it and it functions. Made a mess with it but nothing specific yet. It does have some play in the "Table?" Circled in the last picture. Anyone know of info on these machines that can be downloaded? I'd like to read up on this machine and see how everything functions. Excited to try it out! Would like to tighten the bed up too, just haven't had time to study it much yet.


----------



## woodchucker (May 24, 2017)

plenty of manuals out there. Tighten your gib up and then back it off a hair .. test. it should be tight side to side, but move with a little friction. if too tight back off a hair. if too loose... you get the point.
since its a copy of a bp your gib should be a tapered gib.. look for a screw by the front of a dovetail... you rotate the scew to move the gib.

BTW looks good. Have fun.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 24, 2017)

On the front of the part that moves in Y, the top of the saddle, it appears as if there are 'way wipers' screwed to the face. Remove those screws, the wipers will come off. Under one of them, beside the dovetail, expect to find a 3/4" diameter piece with a big screwdriver slot in it. screw that tight, well, snug, anyway, and see if that takes care of the slop. If so, adjust it so you can feel the drag but the table won't move when you try to rock it. When done, put the 'way wipers' and their screws back on.   

Nice find, nice lot of tooling, too.


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 24, 2017)

Dhector said:


> Anyone know of info on these machines that can be downloaded? I'd like to read up on this machine and see how everything functions.



There's a 1964 Bridgeport manual in the downloads section that ought to be helpful:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/bridgeport-operators-manual-1964-pdf.2952/

It should be a good place to start.  Perhaps you'll tell us the actual brand of this machine.  If the company is still around you may be able to get information from them.


----------



## dlane (May 24, 2017)

On my bp clone there's a large screw at the other end of the gib also so you might have to loosen that first then tighten gib up and lock in place with other screw.


----------



## Dhector (May 31, 2017)

Got some ore info. They had the instruction manual. It says X6323 Turret milling machine.  Written in pencil  "Model 100-1529" here is the tag on the machine. All that is visible on it is the serial number, which is 440657. The model and date has no remnants of any numbers at all.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jun 4, 2017)

I'd guess you got this manual as Enco and MSC merged:

http://www.valley-metal.org/Downloads/Manuals/Enco-X6323-Milling-Machine.pdf

Further searching yielded:

http://uni-techmachinery.en.made-in...hina-Turret-Milling-Machine-X6323-X6325-.html

http://www.completemachinetools.com.au/files/Puma Milling Machines - 20-3-09.pdf

http://uni-techmachinery.en.made-in...Milling-Machine-X6323-X6325-X6330-X6333-.html

...and other similar results.


----------



## Dhector (Jul 24, 2017)

I am wanting to purchase new inserts for this tool but don't know how to identify it. I don't even know what the tool is called. It makes a mess is about all I know! Can someone point me in the right direction on what inserts I will need. I looked on MSC and there are a ton of options for similar looking inserts. Thank you very much.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jul 24, 2017)

From the picture and your dimensions, it could be a TPG/TPU 322 or 323


----------



## Dhector (Nov 2, 2017)

I am trying to tighten the saddle and table up on this old mill. When I got it, it had play. I didnt really care cause it was a new toy. Now that I've messed with it some, I am trying to remove the play so it will cut better. I ordered the gibs(one is on backorder) and it has to be modified from brand new. They are larger and need "scraped" as I was told. Has anyone done this before? The sides I think will be easy. The face is my concern. Its tapered from end to end(approx 20 inches long or so). The only thing I can think of is put the old gib 180 degress opposite under the new one. In my mind that should make the taper on both, cause the top to be flat. Good enough, now how to hold it is another story, and if I do it that way, the table will have no gib. Any help or ideas out there???


----------



## Dhector (Nov 2, 2017)

Here is what i'm up against. I looked up "scraping" on youtube. Doesn't look something I'd be able to do.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 2, 2017)

Nice mill , looks to be in good condition. Make sure you keep it lubed up . As far as the scraping the most of what you have to do isn't really hard . Part of scraping is providing tiny lines to carry oil . The swirl is to make the oil move as the machines used. Just remember to stone the burrs and sharp edges. You can do it ... it's part of being a machinist


----------



## Dhector (Nov 2, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Nice mill , looks to be in good condition. Make sure you keep it lubed up . As far as the scraping the most of what you have to do isn't really hard . Part of scraping is providing tiny lines to carry oil . The swirl is to make the oil move as the machines used. Just remember to stone the burrs and sharp edges. You can do it ... it's part of being a machinist



I admire your faith in my abilities! Thanks. But really I dont think thats a job I would want to start. 

Now to the funny part. I have messed with the gibs several times. The saddle(goes forward and back from front to rear) is loose. Gib wont cure it(plus its on backorder, till January or feb. The one I took pics of(the table? Left to right movement)  I have messed with it several times as well. But I was looking at it again to try and figure something out and noticed the bolt to tighten it was not going all the way into the bore. Of course this all after I buy new parts and have it shipped and posted about it here! I literally stuck the bolt in in a cordless drill and used a file to file the OD down slightly, reinstalled it and it the gib took up all the slack in the table. I feel like an idiot. Not the first time either!

The saddle is another story. I ordered a set of 12 in long feeler gauges and cut one to fit in between the gib and the saddle(where the rubbing does NOT occur) and it took up the slack in it. It actually tightened up well. Well see if it lasts. Anyway, its way better than before. Going to go play with it now! Thanks.


----------



## Dhector (Nov 11, 2017)

Would anybody have an idea of a cost effective power feed for this machine. It has has issues since I got it. Want to replace it or maybe fix it. It appears(from memory, been in the mountains all last week) its the big gear inside it. Are those gears all the same? If its not worth doing, what would be a good replacement power feed that won't kill the bank too bad? Thank you.


----------

